# [Installation] Gentoo et Chroot [Resolu]

## yolcu

Bonjour, 

Je viens de faire un installation de Gentoo. C'est ma deuxième installation. Ma première installation remonte a six mois et je suis rester que 24 heurs sous Gentoo, j'ai quitter pour FreeBSD. Mais cette fois je veux rester jusqu'à que je découvre, je maîtrise correctement le système Gentoo. 

J'ai plusieurs questionnes sur des sujet différents, Mais dans ce topique j’aimerais que vous m’aidez pour éclaircir certains points du installation.  

Avant et pendent installations je me suis documenter pas mal. Voici quelle que adresses que j'ai utilise comme documentations de base:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml?catid=desktop

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml#doc_chap2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum.php?f=35

Et mes propre notes personnel qui font 20 pages etc.

Mais malgré ça j'ai beaucoup de questionnes sans réponse a ce jour.

1-Pourquoi les documentation ne sont pas a jour ?

2-Pourquoi il y a autant d'incohérences entre les documentations ''officiels'' ?

3-Pourquoi autant de répétitions de même taches pendent installations ? C'est le sujet que je veux développer et j’espère avoir des réponses claire et concret.

4-J'ai remarque que de début d’installation jusqu'à le redémarrage de système fraîchement installer on répète plusieurs fois les même taches. 

5-Pourquoi on répète certains taches que on a fait avant d'entre dans environnement de chroot ?

6-Pourquoi on répète les même taches dans environnement de chroot ?

7-Pourquoi on répète les même taches après avoir sorti d'environnement de chroot ?

8-Est ce que les répétitions des taches sont que des erreurs fait par des personnes qui ont fait la documentations ou c'est le principe d'un installation en passent par chroot ?

9-Les répétitions des tache ne crée pas un système 'sale' avec plusieurs doublons ? 

10-Les répétitions des taches n'ont pas un impacte importent sur emplacement occuper, sur les disques dur de petit capacité ? 

11-Que est qu'on risque si on fait les configurations du système avant chroot ou après chrrot ?

12-Que est qu'on risque si on télécharge et installe l'arbre de portage avant chroot (comme stage3) ou après chrrot?

13-Pourquoi ont fait pas tout les téléchargements, installations, configurations dans environnement de chroot ou sans chroot ?

14-Quelle est le but, le rôle d'un installation dans un environnement de chroot ? 

15-Quelle sont les taches a faire et a n'est pas faire avant chroot, dans chroot et après chroot pour avoir un système parfaitement sain ? 

CordialementLast edited by yolcu on Fri Nov 08, 2013 11:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Ne lis qu'un document, tu en mentionnes 4 qui se répètent de facto : les versions anglaises (à jour) et françaises (pas toujours à jour), en version complète et "quick install" (pour ceux qui n'ont plus besoin d'explication détaillée).

Le manuel est correct, les seules erreurs ne peuvent provenir que d'une erreur de manipulation.

Un Wiki s'enrichit de plus en plus, prends le temps de le consulter.

----------

## Leander256

Salut yolcu (azad sur IRC, je présume),

Puisque le format du forum le permet, est-ce que tu peux nous donner un exemple de ce que tu appelles "les mêmes tâches" et indiquer à quels endroits de la documentation elles se trouvent?

----------

## yolcu

Bonjour,

Alors je vais essayer d'être le plus claire et précis possible, comme j'ai préciser dans mon message précédent, je ne comprend pas la résonne d'exécutions ou répétition de certains taches dans environnement de chroot. 

Ses répétitions ou exécutions sont peut être normale ou obligatoire, dans ce cas c'est moi qui n'a pas compris (sûrement c'est le cas), alors dans ce cas j’aimerais que vous m'aider a comprendre.

Ont a commencer notre installation et ont a exécuter certaines des taches sous environnement de live CD. Pourquoi on continue pas notre installation jusqu'à la fin dans cette environnement ? Pourquoi ont a crée un environnement de chroot et ont exécute d'autres taches dans ce environnement?

Ce que suit ce n'est qu'un court résumer de les tache a exécuter pour installation et configuration d'un système Gentoo, je suis sur que j'ai du oublier ou sauter plusieurs étapes du installation ou configurations mais c'est juste pour montrer ce que ont a fait avant chroot et ce que on fait dans chroot.

Au démarrage de d’installation a partir d'un CD (install-minimal pour moi), les étapes sont: Amorçage de CD, choix de noyau, choix de langue, analyse de matérielle du PC, lancement de système live (avec tout le nécessaire) pour un installation de système Gentoo. 

Et puis il nous passe la main: Ont vérifie les interfaces du réseau, on vérifie si ont a la connexion, ont définie un mot de passe pour le root, on crée un compte d'utilisateur,  etc.

Et puis on commence a installation: Ont vérifie état de disque dure, ont créer les partitions, ont applique les systèmes de fichiers que ont a crée, ont format les partition qu'ont viens de crée, ont monte nos partitions. 

Et puis ont télécharge l'archive stage 3, ont décompresse archive stage 3. Ont configure les options de compilation dans /etc/portage/make.conf. Ont sélection les miroirs pour portage et rsync. Ont copie les information de /etc/resolv.conf pour le bon fonctionnement du réseau dans environnement chroot etc.

Ont monte /proc, /dev, /sys (j'ai lue, je sais plus ou, il monte même /run) sur /mnt/gentoo/... pour l'environnement chroot. 

Ont entre dans environnement de chroot, ont installe le portage, ont choisie un profile, ont définie le fuseau horaire, ont installe et configure le noyau, ont configure le système (fstab, réseau (hosts, hostname), le mot de passe root (c'est la deuxième fois), le clavier, horloge (clock), et les locales. 

Ont installe quelle que outils pour système (syslog-ng, vixie-cron, mlocate, dhcpcd etc.).

Ont installe et configure grub.

Ont quitte environnement de chroot, ont démonte ce que on a monter pour chroot et on reboot. 

XavierMiller,  Leander256, merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et de répondre.

@XavierMiller,  ''Le manuel est correct, les seules erreurs ne peuvent provenir que d'une erreur de manipulation'', Je suis d’accord, je reconnais que, même si ont ce perd entres les différences des documentations (en temps que nouveau (débutent) sous gentoo), même si ont les rapproche de n'est pas être assez assez précis ou détaillé. Le net et riche, il faut chercher, trouver et lire.

@Leander256, finalement il n'y a pas de répétitions réellement, disons que plus tôt c'est revérifications. Mais je ne comprend toujours pas la résonne de commencer a installation dans environnement du live et continuer dans un environnement de chroot.

''(azad sur IRC, je présume)'', Oui.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour, il n'y a rien de redondant :

- avant de faire "chroot", cela correspond à préparer le LiveCD à fonctionner correctement. Tu peux simplifier tout cela en prenant un Live Linux un peu plus stéroïdé comme SystemRescueCD

- ensuite, c'est une installation à zéro.

Et tout est expliqué pas à pas, le pourquoi du comment.

Si tu veux te rassurer, va lire "Linux From Scratch", et tu verras là qu'on fait même 3 étapes :

- le live Linux

- la toolchain "attachée"

- le chroot

 :Wink: 

----------

## yolcu

Ok, merci pour les précisions et les détailles. La prochain installation de gentoo  j'essayerais avec SystemRescueCD pour voir et comprendre les différences. Ce qui et de LFS je suis sur que un jour j'essayerais, même si ça me prend des semaines et voir des mois. Mais peut être dans quelque années.

----------

## xaviermiller

LFS, je l'ai fait 2 fois, avant de découvrir Gentoo, il y a bien longtemps. Perso, c'est une perte de temps, surtout à l'heure actuelle avec la myriade de dépendances à installer pour un desktop opérationnel.

----------

## nutsi

 *yolcu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis il nous passe la main: Ont vérifie les interfaces du réseau, on vérifie si ont a la connexion, ont définie un mot de passe pour le root, on crée un compte d'utilisateur,  etc.
> 
> Et puis on commence a installation: Ont vérifie état de disque dure, ont créer les partitions, ont applique les systèmes de fichiers que ont a crée, ont format les partition qu'ont viens de crée, ont monte nos partitions. 
> ...

 

Où à tu lus que tu devais configurer le mot de passe root avant d'être dans ton environnement chrooter? Idem, pour la création du compte utilisateur?

Parceque si tu set le mot de passe et que tu crées tes users sur le livecd, ca ne va pas servir à grand chose (aka, sa ne sera pas effectif sur ton installation de gentoo).

----------

## yolcu

@nutsi, c'est écrie la; http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2 (Facultatif : Les comptes utilisateurs).

----------

## nutsi

Vu.

Ben comme indiqué dans la doc:

 *Quote:*   

> Si vous souhaitez permettre à d'autres personnes d'accéder à votre environnement d'installation ou si vous voulez dialoguer en ligne avec irssi sans être root pour des raisons de sécurité, vous devez créer les comptes utilisateurs nécessaires et changer le mot de passe de root.

 

Tu le fais à ce moment la de l'installation, si tu veux que quelqu'un ce connecte à distance dans ton environnement d'installation.

Par la suite lorsque que tu es chroot dans ta gentoo, tu modifies/crées les mots de passe et compte utilisateur de TA gentoo, et non du liveCD d'installation.

----------

## ghoti

@yolcu : tes questionnements me rapellent mes débuts ! 

J'avais moi aussi du mal à bien distinguer qu'il y avait en fait DEUX Gentoo différentes qui étaient concernées pendant la phase d'installation. 

Comme le rappelait XavierMiller, il y a :

- le "LiveCD" Gentoo (ou ce qui en tenait lieu à l'époque)

- la Gentoo à installer (en gros, le "chroot")

Comme il y a deux Gentoo différentes, il se peut en effet que certaines étapes de config doivent être répétées, pour chacun des environnements (le coup des "utilisateurs" est un bon exemple)

Ce qui ne facilite pas les choses, c'est que pendant la phase d'install, les deux Gentoo sont comme mélangées : en fait la Gentoo à installer, fonctionne temporairement avec le moteur (kernel) du LiveCD.

Perso, je n'ai véritablement compris que lorsque j'ai décidé d'installer Gentoo à partir de SuSE "pur" (sisi, c'était avant OpenSUSE !  :Wink:  ) : là, plus de doute, les deux environnements étaient bien distincts car ils avaient leurs caractéristiques propres et facilement reconnaissables.

----------

## yolcu

@nutsi et @ghoti : Merci pour vos contributions, maintenant je comprend mieux le fonctionnement d'une installation Gentoo et Chroot.

On peut considérer le sujet résolu.

----------

